# [Routage] Problème de routage

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !!

J'ai deux interfaces 

- eth0 (vers mon routeur connecté à internet)

- ppp0 (vpn)

J'aimerais que le traffic vers internet (default ?) se fasse via ppp0.

Comment dois-je faire ?

Actuellement ma table de routage :

 *Quote:*   

> Table de routage IP du noyau
> 
> Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> nomVpn *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
> ...

 

----------

## scherz0

supprimer la route par défaut via eth0

ajouter une route vers l'adresse distante du tunnel via 192.168.0.254

ajouter une route par défaut via ppp0

----------

## Animatrix

Il me manquait la 2 ème phase, mais je ne sais pas quel instruction mettre :/

supprimer la route par défaut via eth0

 *Quote:*   

> route del default dev eth0

 

ajouter une route vers l'adresse distante du tunnel via 192.168.0.254

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne sais pas

 

ajouter une route par défaut via ppp0

 *Quote:*   

> route add default dev ppp0

 

[/quote]

----------

## scherz0

remote_ip étant l'adresse distante du tunnel :

```
route add -host remote_ip gw 192.168.0.254
```

----------

## Animatrix

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> remote_ip étant l'adresse distante du tunnel :
> 
> ```
> route add -host remote_ip gw 192.168.0.254
> ```
> ...

 

En tapant les trois commandes, je tombe alors sur :

 *Quote:*   

> Table de routage IP du noyau
> 
> Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> remote_ip   192.168.0.254   255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

Ca ne passe pas, et il y 2 fois le même routage :/

----------

## scherz0

Il faudrait donner un peu plus d'infos sur la configuration. remote_ip ne peut pas être routée à la fois via ppp0 et eth0.

Par remote_ip je faisais référence à l'adresse IP de la machine hébergeant l'autre bout du tunnel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> remote_ip * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 ppp0 
> ```
> ...

 

Dans cette ligne, l'adresse doit être celle de l'interface tunnel sur l'autre machine.

 *Quote:*   

> il y 2 fois le même routage :/

 

Il y a 2 fois la même ligne parce que la route a été ajoutée 2 fois.

Ajouter ou enlever des routes "à la main" n'est de toute façon pas la bonne solution.  La table de routage correcte doit être obtenue en adaptant les fichiers de configuration de eth0 et du tunnel.

Quand la route sera correcte, il faudra encore vérifier deux points :

est-ce que la machine située de l'autre côté du tunnel sait router dans l'autre direction ?

est-ce que cette machine accepte de router des paquets en provenance du tunnel, et de faire une translation d'adresse ?

----------

